# Replacing running light bulb



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

I have a 2007 Hymer B544SL and the nearside running light bulb has failed.

As it is very difficult to access the rear of the bulb holder I thought I would be clever and just remove the bolts holding the unit in, withdraw it and replace the bulb. No chance, the large rectangular black box behind the main part of the headlight stops the whole thing from coming out.

So the other alternative is to remove the inner wheel arch and get to it that way but that seems a bit of a faff to do just to replace the bulb.

Has anyone else had the same problem and discovered an easy way to change the bulb?

Mike


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

Not familiar with Hymer but does the lens pop off/out?

JohnW


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Wizzo said:


> Not familiar with Hymer but does the lens pop off/out?
> 
> JohnW


No, unfortunately it is a large sealed unit.

Mike


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

It's not easy, mike! :lol: 

The near side one is easy enough for me, there isn't too much Gubbins in the way, and I managed that ok by reaching in. (Is yours a LHD?) It was the offside one that was a pain for me, because even with long arms I could only just reach to fit the holder in place, let alone turn it to lock. I did manage eventually, but even considered taking the other bulb out and doing without the damn things!


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Wizzo said:


> Not familiar with Hymer but does the lens pop off/out?
> 
> JohnW


See my avatar picture, a Hella unit used on most hymers in recent years.


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

bognormike said:


> .................... I did manage eventually, but even considered taking the other bulb out and doing without the damn things!


I seem to recall somewhere that the daytime lights are part of the vehicle canbus system so be aware of that,somebody will probably enlighten us(excuse the pun) 

I agree that Hymer don't make it easy changing headlight bulbs on an A class. :roll:


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

bognormike said:


> It's not easy, mike! :lol:
> 
> The near side one is easy enough for me, there isn't too much Gubbins in the way, and I managed that ok by reaching in. (Is yours a LHD?) It was the offside one that was a pain for me, because even with long arms I could only just reach to fit the holder in place, let alone turn it to lock. I did manage eventually, but even considered taking the other bulb out and doing without the damn things!


Hi Mike, yes, mine is LHD. Have found a post (by StandUp) showing the removal of the three bolts holding the unit which was the easy bit, then he says that the Hymer mechanic pulled the light out from the bottom.

I was trying to pull the unit out level but the large black box behind the main section of the lights fouls the hole cut out for the light. Have put it all back but when patience returns I will remove all the fixings again and see if by tilting from the bottom allows it to come out.

Wouldn't normally be bothered but sent my licence renewal to DVLA middle of January well in advance of renewal on the 6th April as I leave for Spain on the 18th March. They cannot tell me when the new licence will be issued and refuse to send the plastic one back in the meantime. Going to risk it with a photocopy of the plastic card but don't want to unneccessarily attract the attention of Gendarmes/Guardia Civil in the meantime. 8O

Mike


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

For anyone interested the article i referred to was 872358 or search:
headlight beam switch	
And scroll down to the post from StandUp.

Mike


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

I did the exact same job on mine last week.2007 B694 SL LHD

Apart from having to hacksaw the top fixing bolt off the headlamp does come out but you have to jiggle it a bit.
You will also find a long black tube at the bottom of the head light that is a push in fit to a collar on the body.

this was on the passenger side headlight.


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

hogan said:


> I did the exact same job on mine last week.2007 B694 SL LHD
> 
> Apart from having to hacksaw the top fixing bolt off the headlamp does come out but you have to jiggle it a bit.
> You will also find a long black tube at the bottom of the head light that is a push in fit to a collar on the body.
> ...


Thanks for that, I will have another go on Saturday when we should have 'Mediterranean' weather. 

Mike


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Well hurry up and get back down here it was 25 today and hasn't rained for 5 weeks. 8)


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Hi Hogan,

You must have a physic influence on my motorhome - weather good this afternoon so I had another try. As you said, a bit of wriggling around and out it came!

Think you and I are becoming the experts on Hymer light extraction.  

Many thanks for the advice.

Mike


----------



## StanDup (Sep 12, 2008)

*Headlamp removal / adjustment*

Glad you got it sorted. My running lights have both gone. I wondered if it was the fuse, but, as I can't find that, I'll check the bulbs.

Barry


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hey up.

I had a bulb out on my Hymer, I tried and tried to change it but just couldn't reach, so when in Italy the land of the Fiat I pulled into a garage on spec to see if they could do it.
The young lad got a bulb from the store, reached into the the lamp and undid the bulb in seconds and replaced it with the new one. Hmmm.

It still didn't work though, it was a fuse in the glove box that had blown  .. All a victim of the Albanian roads, sorry off roads.. :roll: 

ray.


----------

